# chat error



## cycling tom (25 May 2011)

i am unable to get on to chat i keep getting an error messeg every time i try can aney one help ?


----------



## Shaun (25 May 2011)

Have a look at the Welcome email and PM - you'll notice the bit about being a newbie member to begin with and getting access to *chat* and other things once you become a full member.

It also tells you how many posts you need to make for this automatic account upgrade to kick in ...  

It's an anti-spam measure that protects us from people registering and going bonkers posting ads and links all over the place.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Speicher (26 May 2011)

Admin said:


> Have a look at the Welcome email and PM - you'll notice the bit about being a newbie member to begin with and getting access to *chat* and other things once you become a full member.
> 
> It also tells you how many posts you need to make for this automatic account upgrade to kick in ...
> 
> ...



Shaun, it prevents people posting ads and links all over the place. However, even with your esteemed skills, you are not able to prevent any of us going bonkers.


----------



## Shaun (26 May 2011)

Speicher said:


> Shaun, it prevents people posting ads and links all over the place. However, even with your esteemed skills, you are not able to prevent any of us going bonkers.


----------



## Noodley (30 May 2011)

It isnae letting me in either....


----------



## Shaun (30 May 2011)

A number of people have reported the same problem, so I've submitted a support ticket to IPS.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

